# Success with David Barron'd Dovetail Guides?



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I'm in the middle of a project where I am going to need to cut some dovetails. I got to the part where I need to cut the dovetails and said to myself, "Self, you have no freaking idea how to cut dovetails." So, I made a TS jig and it worked pretty well. The dovetails are totally functional and strong, but I still have some aesthetic gaps. I came across David Barron's dovetail guides and was wondering if anyone here has had success with them. I read Rwilde and JayT's reviews, which both say the guides work great. Anyone else? Anyone tried making these in shop from scratch?

Thanks


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Here's a how to on making one.

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1458

I've made a few, and they definitely help significantly. I can't achieve a non-gap dovetail, but that guide got me a hell of a lot closer.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I've been thinking of building a wooden dovetail guide that is reversible because I simply cannot cut at an angle. I can cut the pins but I always screw up the tails. I am getting better by practicing on scrap cutting to the line. I've got a rough idea in my head of cutting the angle of the tails on a 3/4" thick jig that has a lip on both sides. I can then press my western dovetail saw to the jig to start the cut at the correct angle. I've seen the DB jig but he uses it with a Japanese saw and I am more comfortable with a western saw. Still conceptualizing the jig and in the meantime I keep practicing cuts on scraps. I also signed up for a handcut dovetail class at the Port Townsend woodworking school. I really like how handcut dovetails look but so far I'm a bit of a failure at it.


----------



## iminmyshop (Dec 9, 2012)

An emphatic YES! Watch his videos:
http://davidbarronfurniture.blogspot.com/2012/02/hand-cut-dovetails-made-easy.html
and 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=df47iISSQFQ#!.

Use of the Glen Drake tools kerf starter and 0.2" offset are important elements. I made my own alignment board. While nowhere nearly as fast as he is, I have found David Barron's methods second to none in reproducing consistently decent dovetails. It still takes practice. If you are going to make dovetails regularly, the expense is worth it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

I made one and it worked really well. The joints were just fine but …... l used the closest magnets I had in the shop to the size he was using and they were way too strong. Mine were 1" rare earth magnets so I'd say go smaller or not rare earth. 
I also found that it was hard on my arthritic thumbs to hold the guide for very many consecutive cuts and ended up buying the Lee Valley equivalent with the screw clamp. It's not as fast as the David Barron guide but my thumbs are happier. The magnets are about half the strength and much better too.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for the feedback guys. I am going to make a simple one to give it a try. If I like the feel of it, I might buy his.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this Dave


----------

